# Energy FO / BB vs MMS



## kbuska (Nov 2, 2011)

I really dig Brambleberry's Energy FO and I see that thesage.com (MMS) has a FO named Energy. Has anyone compared the two?

Cheers,
Ken


----------



## Maythorn (Nov 3, 2011)

I wonder if mms would be able to answer this.  I had heard that Southern Garden Scents has a High Voltage that closely matches Energy.  I used to soap Energy a long time ago and it just wasn't sweet enough for me but everyone seemed to like it.


----------



## Mr. Soap (Nov 3, 2011)

Soap Supplies.net has one called Summer Sorbet that is dead on with BB's Energy.


----------



## kbuska (Nov 4, 2011)

MMS doesn't know so I guess someday I will have to request a sample with and order.


----------

